# Tree Down between Minturn & Dowd



## TimberlineTours (Jun 10, 2011)

There is a tree down on the Eagle River below the S turns between Minturn and Dowd Junction. River right.

Summers Short. Paddle Hard!


----------



## fids11 (Nov 26, 2009)

Covers the right half of the river. Easy to get around but good to know its there. Have fun!


----------

